# Any reports from the grass flats yet?



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I'm getting the itch really bad... Any news on bay water temp's or grass flats reports???????? Thanks in advance. T


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess it's still a bit early to be asking... Thanxxxxxxx, T


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

The old wife's saying is that the trout would be on the grass/bed when the Magnolia's bloom. So were are still a little early for it to get hot but I'll bechecking the grass flats out this weekend. Just can't help my self:doh


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i have heard of a few being caught east of bob sikes already.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

im gonna go sunday and try it


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been catching trout and reds. The fish are not scattered at all. They are bunched together. It is still very early, but some fish are there. Expect to go for very long times without any bites, and then catch a few fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Before the water tends to heat to the right temperatures, the trout usually hang along the deep cuts and dropoffs late evening thru sunrise. As the sun comes up, It warms the flats and if the temps not too bad, the specks will go onto the flats to sun themselves.Im pretty sure the flats havent heated up to where they are productive yet. Another 2 or 3 weeks of sunshine, then GAME ON. Specks usually arent too active in water temps under 67 degrees.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

The muddy flats should be the most productive right now because they will hold more heat, but if we keep getting weather like this, it shouldn't take long before they venture into surrounding clearer water areas.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

PaleRed is right. They like it nice and boggy right now.


----------



## bayou boyextra (Mar 29, 2008)

I am in agreement caught one non slot yeaterday and am expecting the gators in a few days..bait is gathering nicely around the structures in the area


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Went wade fishing yesterday in the lagoon. Caught one 23" speck and a lot of twelve to fourteen inchers. The afternoon before I caught the heck out of slot size reds between 18 and 22 inches. Did get one red that was 33 inches over the grass and two keeper size pompano's which was surprising.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Was looking around Big Sabine today, water temp between 66-67, 72 in the residential canals. No fish caught, marked a few, a few tugs now and then in 12' of water over grass, think they were pinfish. Marked large schools of bait around structure, 18' of water, they were holding at about 8'.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm definitely getting the itch myself and hoping to go in the morning- o-dark thirty..


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, if its gonna be anything like it was this morning, visibility is going to less than 50' because of fog. And cold, and wet, and breezy.....


----------

